# First Catfish of 2005



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

1-28-05 56 lbs. Ohio River


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

What a hog!!!!! What a way to start the year off.


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Set the mark high for your start! Now you have to work harder to improve it!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

AWSOME FISH !!!!! Nice going Doctor !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DA KING !!!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Great fish Doc!


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, great start! Have ya got the story to go with it? You know, how many others or not. The fight! I gotta live through you guys so don't leave me hangin. lol Have ya put the story on your site yet?

bill


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

nice pig doc... well worth the wait to see it..


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

lets hear the story behind the pic Doc  No doubt your biggest bluecat ? THE CATKING !!!


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

i think i know where u cought it nicw fish by the way


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a beautiful fish and a great way to start the year.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok I'll give you the story on the fish
 

It is no secret as to where I do most of my fishing while I'm on the Ohio River, this time I wasn't in my boat, I had got a call from a freind of mine who asked if I was still off work on Friday as he had a guy bail on him at the last minute and he didn't want to go on the river alone, I wasn't working so we met up, he fishes out of a duck boat big wide thing but Man you talk about being cold, I'm used to the windshield on my boat, my eyes were watering as we rolled down the river and the tears were freezing on my face. It's cold when I'm wearing a boggan and not my hat!!
We had agreed that we would fish just for trophy fish and we would take turns on poles and my buddy said you take the first fish, we were using vacuum packed Skipjacks. The current was cranking as we neared a bend in the river, we marked this fish behind a piece of structure in 32 foot of water, anchored down but had let the boat roll back past our intended target, so we pulled anchor and did it again this time we were in front of the structure.
The current was crankin a little heavy where we were at so we tried 8 oz. of weight but it just kept tumbling, so we added an additional 8oz. and it was still moving but when we bumped up to 20oz. of weight it held, we had 3 rods that were ready one rod we put the head on, second rod which is the one the Blue took had a Skipjack body that was 18 inches long on it, third pole was another Skipjack head, All three poles were put on the rear of the boat on one side of the motor. We were getting the other three rods ready when I heard something and looked over at the rods, the middle rod was pulled down and in the water, I went over to get the rod when it came back up, my buddy asked me what I was doing and I said that rod was in the water then the rod just laid right on down everso slowly, Yea fish on!!!
At first I didn't think he was that big but he was coming at the boat then he turned and let me know who was on the end of the line and started burning line off the reel, I just leaned back and held on nothing I could do but then he turned and I started winching him in, by this time 10 min. had gone by and my arms and shoulders were really starting to ache, I was also gasping for breath as this fish was doing a number on me, I never saw the Blue till he was near the transom of the boat, when he saw the boat it was, dive, dive, dive, by this time I'm really starting to feel the major workout this fish is giving me, finally he decide to come up and just as we went to net him he rolls over and the hook is hung in the net, my buddy said Oh this is bad real bad stay with him Doc, somehow he managed to get the hook out and the fish took another dive, but he came right back up and did the same thing again got the hook hung in the net, I really think this fish knew what that net was for as he never rolled till the net got near him so we brought him along side the boat and slipped him into the net, he was gasping pretty bad and so was I, I told my friend lets just sit here and rest awhile and let him get his breath, actually I'm the the one that needed the rest. After 10 min. we brought him on board the boat, weighted him then took pictures then lowered him over the side and away he went, then we did the little jig on the boat high fives several times for the next half an hour, well that was the only fish we marked all day on the river and the only bite we had but it was well worth the trip, great way to start 2005..............Doc


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

nice writing doc... no wonder you were a little antsy on the weekend..


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

nice fish doc!!!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice fish Doc

You sure looked cold


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome fish Doc!


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Doc


NICE BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


<>< Baitkiller ><>


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

GREAT FISH Doc !!!  Nothing like fighting a big boy in the current  Thanks for sharing.Daryl


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks for the story doc! Adrenalin going just reading it.

bill


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Awsome fish doc, way to go.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

WOW!!!!  

My first cat of the year was exactly 56 times smaller than that  . I caught a small channel cat while saugeye fishing at the Delaware Dam on Friday. A "1" pounder!!  

Great fish!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

GREAT READ and SUPER FISH DR...


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Great story Doc !!!! This is getting my cattin juices flowing  Blues are powerful fish............. THE CATKING !!!


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

A fish that size in current that strong! NO wonder you felt whipped. It might take you a long while on the water to top that one.


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

Doc,Great Fish and good story .


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I might have to wet a line again.........


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Good to see you on the board Jim, so where's my avatar?


----------

